# Super Dry Skin



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Not an end of the world problem when compared to other thyroid symptoms, but still annoying!

Anyone have any advice or recommendations on how to alleviate this issue? My skin is normally pretty dry, thanks to my Hashi's, but in the winter it gets even worse. It's mainly on my arms and legs--dry, itchy, tight feeling (no cracking or bleeding, though). I think I've tried everything under the sun at the drug store and the best I've found is Gold Bond Ultimate Healing lotion, but even that doesn't last long. I'll try anything, lotions, creams, oils, you name it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jenny v said:


> Not an end of the world problem when compared to other thyroid symptoms, but still annoying!
> 
> Anyone have any advice or recommendations on how to alleviate this issue? My skin is normally pretty dry, thanks to my Hashi's, but in the winter it gets even worse. It's mainly on my arms and legs--dry, itchy, tight feeling (no cracking or bleeding, though). I think I've tried everything under the sun at the drug store and the best I've found is Gold Bond Ultimate Healing lotion, but even that doesn't last long. I'll try anything, lotions, creams, oils, you name it!


Add a couple thousand MGS. of Omega III to your diet. Start from within and work out.

Gold Bond is good but I found Curel to be even better! (Ultra-healing)

I think the trick w/either one is consistency. Use every day at the same time of day; preferably before bed time.

Omega III will also make your hair and nail lusterous and strong. I like Carlson's cold water.


----------

